# Hey sir, you forgot to tip.



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

I’ve noticed that a lot of passengers, including those who say “I’ll tip you on the app”, won’t actually leave a tip. 

So, I started to leave comments on the app like: “you forgot to tip”, “really? No tip” etc. Only the Lyft App allows you to do this, you can’t add a personalized comment on Über. 

I automatically 4 star passangers if not tip added. 

I’m curious to know if passengers will receive those feedbacks or Lyft will filter them.


----------



## Mco (May 4, 2016)

no cash tip is an automatic 4 star. In Lyft you can go back and fix the rating, in uber you can't. Any passenger that says they will tip you in the app gets a 1 star for lying straight up. Again in Lyft you can always readjust the rating. We've all been lied to enough so the sins of others costs them. Lyft and Uber don't share comment to passengers or drivers as far as I know.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I’ve come to the conclusion that expecting tips in the app is an exercise in futility,


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

I do reasonably well with tips. Biggest are in cash. Half or so in the app. But of those who say they will tip in the app, the percentage who actually have is 0! IOW those who tip in the app just do it.

I even had one today who tipped me $10 cash on a 2 mile trip (she had a shit-load of groceries). Said she would tip me again in the app...(sound of Jeopardy theme). She gets a pass - 5 stars!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mco said:


> no cash tip is an automatic 4 star. In Lyft you can go back and fix the rating, in uber you can't. Any passenger that says they will tip you in the app gets a 1 star for lying straight up. Again in Lyft you can always readjust the rating. We've all been lied to enough so the sins of others costs them. Lyft and Uber don't share comment to passengers or drivers as far as I know.


if I was going to leave a comment like that ide 3 star them so you dont get the lying sack of shit again.. I've started to tell em cash is always better if I get a chance.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

View attachment 294210


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Why the Hell do you people think you deserve a tip ?
And give a lower rating to the pax that don't tip. 
That's just wrong.....
Just do your job to the best of your ability and the tips will come.
But tips are COMPLETELY voluntary....


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


> ...But tips are COMPLETELY voluntary....


Yes, and ratings are completely arbitrary...!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

A Pax's rating are based on,

1) They paid for the trip.
2) They weren't annoying.
3) They didn't try to scam you.
4) They didn't leave your car dirty.
5) They didn't fart a lot or smell bad.
6) They were respectful.

If these things were done then there is NO reason not to give the 5*

You should NOT penalize a person for not tipping. 
You have no idea what is going on in their life or if they are from a country that isn't accustomed to tipping.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I think Lyft has a disclaimer on the rating that says the comments you leave are for Lyft internal data only. You're most likely just showing Lyft that you are way more of an Ahole than they want you to be and not much else. Not that you shouldn't be an Ahole (in some ways being an Ahole on rideshare pays you better and wastes less time than being subservient), just you don't get the right people to see it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


> Why the Hell do you people think you deserve a tip ?


You tip cab, limousine and even the driver who drives the hotel jitney that schlepps you to ________________________. Why is it that they deserve a tip and a TNC driver does not.



Arthur Dent said:


> And give a lower rating to the pax that don't tip.


_*RHU-roh!!!!!*_ Sommmmmmmeone got one-starred for not tipping!



Arthur Dent said:


> Th*ere's*at's just*nothing* wrong *with that*.....


FIFY



Arthur Dent said:


> Just do your job to the best of your ability and the tips will come.


.........and you know this how__________________________________________________________?



Arthur Dent said:


> But tips are COMPLETELY voluntary....


Yes, they are; so is giving five stars...................................



Arthur Dent said:


> A Pax's rating are based on,
> 
> 1) They paid for the trip.
> 2) They weren't annoying.
> ...


On what authority do you issue such a dictate?

..............oh, and "I am an Uber shill" does not constitute "authority".......................



Arthur Dent said:


> You should NOT penalize a *cheapskate* person for not tipping.


FIFY


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Anyone who says that they will tip in the app automatically gets a 4 star rating...I dont wait until later


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> You should NOT penalize a person for not tipping.
> You have no idea what is going on in their life or if they are from a country that isn't accustomed to tipping.


Short trips aren't worth it for the driver without a tip. I do better than rate low for no tip. If it is a repeat customer who is a non-tipper going on a short trip then I decline the ping or cancel it if I somehow accidentally accepted it. It would be great if that customer found themselves unable to get a ride. Maybe then they would consider tipping a buck or two?

You say that we should consider what is going on with their lives. Well what about ours?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Some times you have to fübrlize the situation...
#cheapaxholes


----------



## youber (May 8, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


> Why the Hell do you people think you deserve a tip ?
> And give a lower rating to the pax that don't tip.
> That's just wrong.....
> Just do your job to the best of your ability and the tips will come.
> But tips are COMPLETELY voluntary....


In the transportation industry tipping is standard and expected, oh wait... Uber is not a transportation company tight? Haha. Drive a limo and get a minimum 20% tip...



Arthur Dent said:


> A Pax's rating are based on,
> 
> 1) They paid for the trip.
> 2) They weren't annoying.
> ...


Let them know that you do Uber because people top! You love helping people.. be nice and you will get it.. at least more times than less


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

youber said:


> oh wait... Uber is not a transportation company tight?


The only people who actually believe that are politicians at the state level and certain judges.......................and they are _*well paid *__*to*_ believe it...................................


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Arthur Dent said:


> Why the Hell do you people think you deserve a tip ?
> And give a lower rating to the pax that don't tip.
> That's just wrong.....
> Just do your job to the best of your ability and the tips will come.
> But tips are COMPLETELY voluntary....


Uber shill


----------



## youber (May 8, 2015)

May H. said:


> Uber shill


Tips are standard in the industry, just like a waited getting paid $2.15 in Texas. You better tip them and be nice or else lol


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

May H. said:


> Uber shill


In america when you do a good job you deserve a tip. End of argument its literally the culture. You dont go to japan and mock the culture do you?

If you dont like it move.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ecarpio said:


> I'm curious to know if passengers will receive those feedbacks or Lyft will filter them


Lyft never shares feedback with pax.

In fact, pax don't even get to know their rating, which is rounded off anyway.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


> Why the Hell do you people think you deserve a tip ?
> And give a lower rating to the pax that don't tip.
> *That's just wrong.*....
> Just do your job to the best of your ability and the tips will come.
> But tips are COMPLETELY voluntary....


What is wrong is that kind of mind set.

But since you consider a 5 star pax, one who never tips that is on you and no one else.

Yes sometimes I give some a pass on no tip. And when they do leave one and even though the pax can't read the comments, I always leave a Thank You ! on the 5 star comment.

Now if ? Magically the rates were to double over night would we complain so much about NO tips ?


----------



## youber (May 8, 2015)

UBERgoober123 said:


> In america when you do a good job you deserve a tip. End of argument its literally the culture. You dont go to japan and mock the culture do you?
> 
> If you dont like it move.


Exactly. When in Rome do what the Romens do...

Tip and appreciate your hard working American. Give great service, smile, nice music. Clean car. Last night only 4 trips, 3 tipped me. I told them I am doing it to make extra and in this industry people usually tip. They all agreed! (The one who did not was a young girl and half drunk)


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

youber said:


> Tips are standard in the industry, just like a waited getting paid $2.15 in Texas. You better tip them and be nice or else lol


That's the problem here, in the Uber Industry, Uber has emphasized on their website that gratuities are never expected right on their website.

The customers saw this when they signed on.

I can appreciate the fact that Uber Partners would like to make tips standard in the industry, but just saying they are really doesn't make it so.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Arthur Dent said:


> A Pax's rating are based on,
> 
> 1) They paid for the trip.
> 2) They weren't annoying.
> ...


Most rides require a tip in order to be profitable. If you drove less than twice the distance during the trip than you drove to pick up the passenger then you did NOT make a profit without a tip.

Proof?

The current rates for LA are about 80¢ per mile and the IRS deduction is 54¢ per mile. A simple ratio shows that you spend 67.5% of your earnings while you are transporting the passenger! This means you're not even making 80¢ in "profit", but actually making 26¢. Great pay there.

But wait, there's more!

You were unpaid during the entire drive to pick up the passenger. This means your "profit" isn't even profit until it pays for the already incurred expenses. With the ratio being a hair's width away from a one-third this tells us that every 2 miles we drive earns us 3 miles of pay, or 1 miles worth extra. That means that we need to drive at least 2 miles with a passenger for every 1 mile without a passenger _just to break even!
_
I can tell you that more often than not I see ride requests come in that do not meet that threshold. They come in all sizes of course but you have four basic varieties:

1) The ride is shorter than the pickup.
2) The ride is about the same as the pickup.
3) The ride is longer than the pickup but not twice as long.
4) The ride is at least twice as long as the pickup.

Expecting any and all pickups to be "just around the corner" is ludicrous. Most of my pickups are 2 to 4 miles but most of rides are under 5 miles. The simple fact is that I have do a calculation in my head at the time I get any ride request and see what twice the distance to the pickup is, then compare that to distance the ride will be when I finally get to the passenger and learn the second half of this calculation that I should have known from the start. If that number comes up negative then I absolutely need a tip or this rider has in fact violated FOUR of your own principles.

1) They paid for the trip. _So did I!_
2) They weren't annoying. I'm pretty annoyed that I'm being asked to pay to drive them somewhere.
3) They didn't try to scam you. The passenger knows there final destination and I do not. The passenger knows that their trip is not going to be lucrative for me and I do not. The passenger accepts that I am not going to be fairly compensated for these trips and does not cancel. This is a scam to get me to drive them somewhere and cost me money doing it.
6) They were respectful. The entire act of having me drive the passenger around at absolutely 0 profit reeks of disrespect.

If I've calculated at the start that a tip is necessary just to make a profit then rating someone 4 stars for not giving a cash tip, on the off chance that they _might _leave a tip in the app, is the least I should do. No one deserves 5 stars for paying me less than I am spending to drive them around.


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

ecarpio said:


> I've noticed that a lot of passengers, including those who say "I'll tip you on the app", won't actually leave a tip.
> 
> So, I started to leave comments on the app like: "you forgot to tip", "really? No tip" etc. Only the Lyft App allows you to do this, you can't add a personalized comment on Über.
> 
> ...


3 stars


----------



## youber (May 8, 2015)

4 star if they are at least nice and not arrogant. 5 if they tip... they deserve 5 on tips!



I_Like_Spam said:


> That's the problem here, in the Uber Industry, Uber has emphasized on their website that gratuities are never expected right on their website.
> 
> The customers saw this when they signed on.
> 
> I can appreciate the fact that Uber Partners would like to make tips standard in the industry, but just saying they are really doesn't make it so.


Well you can change that by telling people we are driving because of appreciative customers. This way everyone wins right? Why not stop tipping waiters too?


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> A Pax's rating are based on,
> 2) They weren't annoying..


If the


Mista T said:


> Lyft never shares feedback with pax.
> 
> In fact, pax don't even get to know their rating, which is rounded off anyway.


How about if I report a "missing item". The tip is missing. Lol


----------



## youber (May 8, 2015)

ecarpio said:


> If the
> 
> How about if I report a "missing item". Lol


How about Uber?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ecarpio said:


> I've noticed that a lot of passengers, including those who say "I'll tip you on the app", won't actually leave a tip.
> 
> So, I started to leave comments on the app like: "you forgot to tip", "really? No tip" etc. Only the Lyft App allows you to do this, you can't add a personalized comment on Über.
> 
> ...


Pax will not see your comments


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> Why the Hell do you people think you deserve a tip ?
> And give a lower rating to the pax that don't tip.
> That's just wrong.....
> Just do your job to the best of your ability and the tips will come.
> But tips are COMPLETELY voluntary....


I agree completly voluntary and much apreicated everyone gets a 5 star unless i dont ever want to see them gain then a 1 star.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mco said:


> no cash tip is an automatic 4 star. In Lyft you can go back and fix the rating, in uber you can't. Any passenger that says they will tip you in the app gets a 1 star for lying straight up. Again in Lyft you can always readjust the rating. We've all been lied to enough so the sins of others costs them. Lyft and Uber don't share comment to passengers or drivers as far as I know.


Most of my riders who say they will tip in the app actually do it. In some cases the app is glitchy and doesn't let a rider tip. Also there can be a delay when the tip shows up.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Most of my riders who say they will tip in the app actually do it. In some cases the app is glitchy and doesn't let a rider tip. Also there can be a delay when the tip shows up.


I do get in-app tips, but from those who say they will? 0!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mmn said:


> I do get in-app tips, but from those who say they will? 0!


Something seems wrong. I would guess over 80% of my riders who say they will tip in the app actually follow through.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Something seems wrong. I would guess over 80% of my riders who say they will tip in the app actually follow through.


Well I only do Uberx and I suspect it's passengers who know that you have to rate immediately and can't change it, unlike lyft, so they tell me that to get the 5 stars and after that.... The people who do tip just do it.

One guy even asked me to make quick stop at a gas station to go in and get something saying, "I'll tip you in the app". Nada.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

So, then, at end of ride, you say "can I watch you rate me cuz I need to increase % of rated trips...the app sometimes won't let the rating process"...opportunity to tip is now in their face as you watch.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

ecarpio said:


> I'm curious to know if passengers will receive those feedbacks or Lyft will filter them.


Lyft explicitly states that feedbacks are shared with their support team only. Your riders aren't going to see those comments.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I've only taken four trips as a rider. I tipped in-app every time, and fortunately have received only 5-star ratings in that very small sample size.

I would never down rate somebody for not giving a cash tip. I use a sign saying tips are appreciated, and I get a good number of tips in-app. Giving a perfectly good rider (toes to curb, friendly, no foul odors, tips in-app) a bad rating just because they didn't tip in cash is going to cause one of us to decline an otherwise good ride.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Arthur Dent said:


> Why the Hell do you people think you deserve a tip ?
> And give a lower rating to the pax that don't tip.
> That's just wrong.....
> Just do your job to the best of your ability and the tips will come.
> But tips are COMPLETELY voluntary....


Wrong! Tips are customary.
No issue with the trip? Great, then leave a tip!


----------

